# 20x30 canvas wraps cheap! $25!



## RyanLilly

I cannot personally comment on the quality, but for the price it may be worth a shot.

Custom Canvas 20" x 30" - ArtsCow.com | Digital Photo Prints, Photo Books & Custom Gifts

Apply coupon code "CANVAS2499" and it drops to *$24.99*. Plus you also get *free shipping*.

Found this deal on dealmac.com or dealtime.com


----------



## ryyback

That is cheap. I pay 3 times that much with Kodak Canada.
Anyone use these guys? Comment on their prints etc?


----------



## TUX424

The Price on the link now shows $60


----------



## YukiHyou

I have order three canvas wraps from them. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! I got a 16x12 with a sale ($14.99 total), and was so impressed I ordered two 14x11's ($24.99 total). One was to donate to my docent council for a raffle, and to get my name out to sell the other one, and more, during our Christmas craft fair.

I'm ordering more now that they have the larger sizes! I just want them to all go on sale...haha.

The only bad side is shipping...is longish. Count on two weeks.


----------



## sky1

Hi $25 is so cheap for a good quality canvas ,a good quality canvas and ink alone and the frame will cost more then that.
take a look at this QualityCanvasArt: Home Page


----------

